#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-06-15
<dvanstone> hi
<dvanstone> hey jeremy
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-06-18
<johnintex> how active is this group?
<stlsaint> johnintex: depends on what you classify as active
<johnintex> meetings???
<johnintex> IRL, IRC?
<stlsaint> johnintex: this particular channel does not hold IRL meetings as it is just a loco channel unless you just meet with certain folks, where are you located?
<stlsaint> johnintex: there are specified loco channels that do meet iirc
<johnintex> well I just moved here from Kentucky for a job, and was hoping to find the same in a loco team
<johnintex> stlsaint: ^
<stlsaint> johnintex: where is "here"?
<johnintex> oh I am sorry, I am in Fort Worth,
<johnintex> top side of 820
<stlsaint> johnintex: oh there is a dallas loco there that i know meets up for occasional irl meetings, texas as an entire state is not yet an official loco team cause its so big
<johnintex> you left out HOT there as well
<stlsaint> johnintex: the irc channel is #ubuntu-dallas
<stlsaint> yes very hot
<johnintex> yes... a little hotter than I had expected,
<stlsaint> well im about to get offline unless you had anymore questions?
<johnintex> so where is everyone from??
<stlsaint> haha
<stlsaint> all over
<johnintex> stlsaint: do you know the loco channel for the Dallas team?
<stlsaint> lol i just gave it to you (see above) #ubuntu-dallas
<johnintex> I should have guessed
<johnintex> stlsaint: thank you
<stlsaint> no prob
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-06-08
<chiluk> brookswarner, I think I found a good use for On Hold .... 82344 dependent on resolution of 83975
<chiluk> ignore that.. of course I bet none of you will notice this anyways
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-06-16
<tiwake> got an incoming job interview soon
<tiwake> this week or next week
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-06-19
<Ardonel> You guys have an awesome week. We are loading our gear in the truck for a week of scout camp. I will be back Saturday.
